# Henner Schröders gesammelte Werke



## Isoroku (10. März 2010)

*Henner Schröders gesammelte Werke*

Moin!

Ich habe gerade an der Umfrage nach dem möglichen Inhalt der Print-Ausgabe-DVD teilgenommen. Dabei kam mir folgende Idee, und ich möchte diesen Thread nutzen, herauszufinden, ob diese Idee genug Resonanz hervorruft, um bei der Redaktion ernsthaft in Erwägung gezogen zu werden:

Die Idee:

Ich bin dafür, dass anlässlich des Abschiedes von Henner Schröder seine gesammelten Werke auf DVD verewigt, und einer der kommenden PCGH-Printausgaben beigelegt werden (Ich verzichte dafür *gerne* auch einmal auf Vollversionen, Demos u.ä., sollte das Budget nicht für 2 DVDs reichen).
Damit meine ich die göttliche *"Die PCGH-Update-Show mit Henner Schroeder"* in allen veröffentlichten Ausgaben und natürlich auch die *"RETRO - Rueckblick PCGH"* Videos. 
Vielleicht noch als Bonbon einige Outtakes oder ähnliches...

So, was hält die Gemeinde von dieser Idee?

MfG!

Iso.


----------



## Aoi (10. März 2010)

*AW: Henner SChröders gesammelte Werke*

Kalr gerne. Super Idee.
Dann kauf ich auch gerne mal die DVD-Ausgabe und nicht nur das Magazin.


----------



## Axel_Foly (10. März 2010)

*AW: Henner SChröders gesammelte Werke*



Aoi schrieb:


> Kalr gerne. Super Idee.
> Dann kauf ich auch gerne mal die DVD-Ausgabe und nicht nur das Magazin.



dito!


----------



## Dartwurst (10. März 2010)

*AW: Henner SChröders gesammelte Werke*

Super Idee


----------



## eVAC (10. März 2010)

*AW: Henner SChröders gesammelte Werke*



Dartwurst schrieb:


> Super Idee



/sign


----------



## TerrorTomato (10. März 2010)

*AW: Henner SChröders gesammelte Werke*

also ich halte die Idee auch für super


----------



## amdfreak (10. März 2010)

*AW: Henner SChröders gesammelte Werke*

genial sogar


----------



## hyperionical (10. März 2010)

*AW: Henner SChröders gesammelte Werke*

Her damit!

Die Videos warn echt geil!


----------



## Luigi93 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Henner SChröders gesammelte Werke*

Das wär das beste, was PCGH jemals rausgebracht hat .


----------



## mixxed_up (10. März 2010)

*AW: Henner SChröders gesammelte Werke*

Wär ne gute Idee.
Vllt. macht Henner sowas ähnliches ja bei seiner neuen Arbeit.


----------



## ile (10. März 2010)

*AW: Henner SChröders gesammelte Werke*

Nee, wozu denn, ich hab schließlich alle DVDs, da werden wieder nur die belohnt, die PCGH nicht regelmäßig kaufen, das kanns nicht sein. 

Nichts gegen die Videos, die waren immer super, aber ich brauche sie nicht ein zweites Mal.


----------



## lalaker (10. März 2010)

*AW: Henner SChröders gesammelte Werke*

Also die Rückblicke von Henner waren ja insgeheim immer das Highlight jeder DVD.

Ich würde mich über eine solche DVD sehr freuen und es wäre ja auch ein Art Hommage an Henner.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2010)

*AW: Henner SChröders gesammelte Werke*

Wie wärs mit einem Sonderheft/einer "Premium" mit dem Titelbild der Henner-Abschieds-Edition aus den News, einer Sammel-DVD und z.B. einem Best-Of der Artikel, wenn es hier soviele Fans gibt?
(@selbige: Wo ist er eigentlich hin?)


----------



## herethic (10. März 2010)

*AW: Henner SChröders gesammelte Werke*

Henner wird ja wie ein Gott verehrt^^


----------



## Freeak (10. März 2010)

*AW: Henner SChröders gesammelte Werke*

Wäre auch dafür da alle Werke Henner´s auf ner DVD zusammenzufassen, das war wirklich immer genial, und Henner Schöder hat einen Spitzenmäßigen Humor, und die Stimme ist unverkennbar, Schade das er geht. 

(Thilo halt ihn bitte auf.)


----------



## Battlejoe (10. März 2010)

*AW: Henner SChröders gesammelte Werke*

cools Sache,

bin dafür!!


----------



## herethic (10. März 2010)

*AW: Henner SChröders gesammelte Werke*

Vielleicht wurde Henner ja entlassen und PCGH täuscht das als Kündigung vor um nicht Symphatien bei den Fans zu verlieren...


----------



## Ahab (11. März 2010)

*AW: Henner SChröders gesammelte Werke*



thrian schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurde Henner ja entlassen und PCGH  täuscht das als Kündigung vor um nicht Symphatien bei den Fans zu  verlieren...



 Was für eine Verschwörungstheorie.  

Ich finds Top! Notfalls zahl ich drauf.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. März 2010)

*AW: Henner SChröders gesammelte Werke*

Henner wurde nicht gegangen.


----------



## Freeak (11. März 2010)

*AW: Henner SChröders gesammelte Werke*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Henner wurde nicht gegangen.



Wie wäre es mit nem Duden?

Ehrlich was für ein Deutsch. Ich bin mitunter auch nicht besser, aber SOWAS habe ich auch noch nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## Battlejoe (11. März 2010)

*AW: Henner SChröders gesammelte Werke*



Freeak schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit nem Duden?
> 
> Ehrlich was für ein Deutsch. Ich bin mitunter auch nicht besser, aber SOWAS habe ich auch noch nicht hinbekommen.



da hat wohl jemand was nicht verstanden 
oder doch? oO


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. März 2010)

*AW: Henner SChröders gesammelte Werke*

Gefeuert werden = "gegangen werden" 

Henner ist wirklich aus freien Stücken gen Norden – und nicht etwa genItalien – (zurück)gewandert. Er hatte dafür gewiss gute Gründe. Vielleicht hat er ja bald die Zeit und Güte, seinen Jüngern Rede und Antwort zu stehen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## rabensang (11. März 2010)

*AW: Henner Schröders gesammelte Werke*

... "The God of unholy Pushpins"  spricht zu seinen Jüngern...


----------



## speedstar (11. März 2010)

*AW: Henner Schröders gesammelte Werke*

Egal warum Henner gegangen ist, es ist schlimm genug! Und wenn ihr eine PremiumEdition oder DVD oder was auch immer mit Henners Werken rausbringen würdet, würde ich sie kaufen!


----------



## Henner (11. März 2010)

*AW: Henner Schröders gesammelte Werke*

Ich auch!


----------



## Battlejoe (12. März 2010)

*AW: Henner Schröders gesammelte Werke*



Henner schrieb:


> Ich auch!


----------



## Wincenty (13. März 2010)

*AW: Henner Schröders gesammelte Werke*



Battlejoe schrieb:


>


  ebenfalls interessant wären nicht nur seine werke die es zu sehen gab sondern auch outtakes mit pannen oder vielleicht nur paar tolle sprüche die noch nicht gekommen sind?


----------



## mixxed_up (13. März 2010)

*AW: Henner Schröders gesammelte Werke*

Oder vielleicht sollte in der nächsten PCGH ein Ölgemälde von ihm sein.
Dann kann ich es mir auf den Schreibtisch stellen und jeden Morgen anbeten ...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. März 2010)

*AW: Henner Schröders gesammelte Werke*



Wincenty schrieb:


> ebenfalls interessant wären nicht nur seine werke die es zu sehen gab sondern auch outtakes mit pannen oder vielleicht nur paar tolle sprüche die noch nicht gekommen sind?



Pannen? Was für Pannen? Blasphemie!!!einseinselfhundertelf


----------



## Wincenty (13. März 2010)

*AW: Henner Schröders gesammelte Werke*

Wer weiß? Es kann ja immer mal was passieren was unvorhergesehen ist

OK bei ihm ist immer alles unvorhergesehen


----------



## Fury_X (13. März 2010)

*AW: Henner Schröders gesammelte Werke*

Komisch diese Idee mit allen Retro-Videos (Ich find den Humor/Sarkasmus immer so gut , wenn Henner mal wieder über diese alte Steinzeittechnik abzieht xD) ist mir auch schon in den Sinn gekommen...
Find ich einfach ne gute Idee und ich wäre auch dazu bereit etwas mehr dafür zu zahlen.
Gruß
----------------
@Redaktion
Lest diesen Thread und macht bitte so eine DVD und legt sie einer der nächsten Ausgaben bei.
Danke


----------



## fL!nT (13. März 2010)

*AW: Henner Schröders gesammelte Werke*

VERDAMMT SCHADE !!!



Henner schrieb:


> Ich auch!


----------



## windows (23. März 2010)

*AW: Henner Schröders gesammelte Werke*

Ich fand die Rückblicke immer ganz nett, aber der wird hier im Forum irgendwie eher als Gott/Übermensch verehrt.

Ich traue den anderen Redakteuren schon zu das sie einen genausoguten Rückblich/Was auch immer hinbekommen.

Zur Idee mit den gesammelten Werken:
Ich finde die Idee prizipiell gut, natürlich wird der belohnt der die PCGH nicht regelmäßig kauft. Es gibt allerdings auch Personen die die PCGH noch nicht so lange lesen.

Wenn es noch auf die DVD passt, gerne.
Aber bitte nicht auf eine VOllversion dafür verzichten.

MFG
windows


----------



## iceman650 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Henner Schröders gesammelte Werke*



> Wenn es noch auf die DVD passt, gerne.
> Aber bitte nicht auf eine VOllversion dafür verzichten.


Macht bitte einfach ne eigene Henner-DVD^^


----------



## mixxed_up (27. März 2010)

*AW: Henner Schröders gesammelte Werke*

Jap, dafür würde ich sogar ... 20 € bezahlen.


----------



## TerrorTomato (28. März 2010)

*AW: Henner Schröders gesammelte Werke*

man könnte ja ganz einfach:

1. ne extra ausgabe, wo eig nur die Henner DVD dabei ist, rausgeben.
oder
2. Sich für z.b. 5€ die DVD bei PCGH bestellen

also ich wäre einer der ersten die sich die dvd ergattern würden


----------



## ruf!o (28. März 2010)

*AW: Henner Schröders gesammelte Werke*

gute idee das ganze.


----------



## jobo (20. April 2010)

*AW: Henner Schröders gesammelte Werke*

Ja, auf jeden Fall sollte es so eine DVD geben! 
Es wäre auch gut einmalig eine PCGH mit zwei DVDs rauszugeben (normale+Henner-DVD), die dann ein etwas mehr kostet als die normale. 

Ich fände es auch super wenn ihr mal ein Interviex mit Stephan Wilke macht um ihn den Lesern vorzustellen. Klar machen kennen ichn bestimmt schon aus pcghx, aber ich fände das auch mal cool! 

Und nochmal zum Schluss: Henner Schröder ist mehr als "nur" ein Gott...


----------



## myIceTea (21. April 2010)

*AW: Henner Schröders gesammelte Werke*

jo gute idee!!!


----------

